

How to Pair Program - dickeytk
https://medium.com/@dickeyxxx/how-to-pair-program-d6741077e513

======
urda
I haven't had much exposure to pair programming, but it's really important to
remember that it's ok to ask for control! Both team members should feel open
to request and give way access as you go along.

